# 1945 9A score



## derf (Apr 14, 2018)

I snagged this little crud ball yesterday for a song.


The lathe itself is filthy cruddy, but it does have a very nice heavy stand. Everything seems to be there, with no missing parts, but I didn't get any other goodies with it.




This machine was made in 1945 for war production according to the tag.


The motor is not original, but it's a weird version like I've never seen. I looks to be a special purpose motor for harsh environment, because it is sealed and has a built in on/off switch for remote operation. There are only 2 wires that come out of the motor, and it does not reverse.


It runs well, but I'm gonna change it out to a 1/2 hp that's reversible.
 For some reason these derelict machines seem to follow me home lately.....


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 14, 2018)

Congrats! You'll have fun cleaning it up
Mark
ps interesting motor too


----------



## vocatexas (Apr 14, 2018)

Congrats on the 'new' machine! 

That motor looks a lot like the motors that were in Gasboy gasoline pumps made in the '60s and '70s.


----------



## derf (Apr 15, 2018)

That explains a lot! It seems to be an explosion proof motor, with no vents or open connections. That could also explain the built in switch that is activated by linkage.


----------



## derf (Apr 15, 2018)

I found a suitable motor in my stash, but I have a slight problem. The connector box on the motor is right in the way for the drive belt.


Looks like I need to do some custom re-locating. Most of all the other motors I looked at seem to have the same configuration. Just when I thought I had it figured out.....


----------



## Tim9 (Apr 15, 2018)

Exactly what I was thinking. I remember the old Wayne suction gas dispensers had very similar motors. And yea...Explosion proof too. Nothing wrong with that motor. I haven't had much need to reverse a lathe with a screw on chuck. I know many do it.... But I'm not there yet.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 15, 2018)

These sealed  motors also keep chips and swarf out of the windings. Invaluable for lathe service.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 15, 2018)

You must have one heck of a singing voice. Congrats!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

That's very cool, I don't need it but if I came across something like that I would have to buy it! Very restoration worthy. Does the motor that came with it work?


----------



## Surprman (Apr 15, 2018)

They look beautiful when fully restored - like a work of art.  Without a doubt the best tool in my shop.  Congrats!

Rick


----------



## derf (Apr 16, 2018)

The motor works fine... it just doesn't reverse. There are only 2 sealed wires coming out of the case.


----------



## Tim9 (Apr 18, 2018)

By the way Derf. I vaguely remember.... once again.... VAGUELY remember , but I seem to recall that at one point one of my gasoline dispensers at my gas station had a pump inop. Finally realized the motor was spinning backwards. I want to say I actually just reversed the wires. If not that, I know it wasn’t a complicated fix. Not like I had to remove it from dispenser nor disassemble the motor. I don’t even think I removed the rear bearing housing. It was a simple wiring issue. But.... like I say.... I remember having the motor spinning backwards but this was 25 years ago and I forget the exact fix. BUT I KNOW IT WAS EASY EASY EASY FIX TO REVERSE DIRECTION OF THE MOTOR. 
   in fact, kind of remember it happened more than once. These were identical looking motors like yours with the 120/240 v selector switch.


----------



## derf (Apr 18, 2018)

Well, I tried reversing the wires.....still goes the same direction.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 19, 2018)

The wires in the motor need to be reversed . The power cord wires only provide juice to run not change direction. The field wires have to be switched . Some motors aren't reverse able .


----------



## jwmay (Apr 19, 2018)

I would go so far as saying MOST 120 volt motors are not reversible.  Now I’ve seen on here where people really tear into one and do some things I would consider inadvisable at best, and get a motor to reverse. But, not that you asked, my suggestion would be to keep looking for an ac motor that says “reversible” right on the data plate.


----------



## Tim9 (Apr 19, 2018)

His motor is a switchable 120/230 volt motor.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 19, 2018)

Tim9 said:


> His motor is a switchable 120/230 volt motor.



Welcome to the South Bend Club. The 9" models sure did sell. It seems there are 10 9's for 1 of any of the other sizes.
I had an old Rockwell table saw (should have kept it!) I had the motor wired for 110. When I put a 2x4 on the table the only way it would not stop the motor is if I fed it very very slowly. I assume the torque loss is consistent with all the multi volt motor options?
Congrats.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 19, 2018)

“His motor is a switchable 120/230 volt motor.”  

I’ve read over this thread a few times now, and I can’t seem to find where he says that. Can you point it out for me? Thanks!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 19, 2018)

If you look closely at the picture of the end of the motor in post #1, you can see a selector switch at the top of the motor housing that
is marked 115/ 230.  I believe you remove a screw and flip the switch lever then put the screw back in. 
The motor is probably reversible but may require opening it up and fiddling with wires a bit.  
Mark


----------



## Tim9 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yea, sorry about that...It's in the picture. I was talking about the last picture of the original post where the  front of the motor has a 120/230v  switch. I normally would try to be more specific in my comments, but I was commenting using my phone in my last post. When using the phone...I tend to be quick and to the point.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 19, 2018)

Ah ok I see it. You guys have good eyes! I didn’t pay much attention to that one, because I’d thought he said he was trying to reverse the green motor. Anyhow I see it now. Thank you. 

Ok, so as I understand the dilemma, you have two different motors, and haven’t been able to reverse either one. There’s a suggestion to take the motor apart in order to get it to reverse, but I think that would only solve the issue if you wanted to permanently reverse rotation. Which is not the goal, if I’m understanding correctly. So, if I’m not totally lost here, which is quite possible, I will stand by my first post suggesting you find a motor with the obvious and blatantly printed ability to reverse on its motor data plate. Now having said that, I will check the motor that came with my Atlas lathe, which is reversible by magic that happens in the drum switch, and make sure it has the information I assume would be there. Lol Best regards to all! 

As an aside, we have a machine at work that has 120 volt reversible motors on it, and that capability is printed on the motor. However anecdotal that nugget may be. And you do have to get inside the motor connections box to change it, but there are extra leads, and it could be wired to a drum switch if you wanted the option of either rotation at any time.


----------



## tq60 (Apr 19, 2018)

If it is an induction motor it is reversable...difficulty of that depends on how built.

One could first just listen to the motor and listen for the click when is spins down at power off.

If heard it has mechanical switch for starter control and if so the wires have connections. 

One simply follows the wires and one goes to the windings and other to power.

Basic modification is to switch the connection of that wire.

The voltage switch would be source of connection points 

A good electric motor shop could tell by looking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## derf (Apr 20, 2018)

Before you guys get all cross threaded, here is the motor in question.


As you can see, there are only 2 wires going in, and they are sealed and covered with a protective cap. If this could be reversed, it would have to be done inside and that is not something I gonna mess with. It runs good, so I may make a grinder out of it. I found another  motor in my stash so I'm already on plan "B".....but if you remember I had an issue with the connector box being in the way of the drive belt. Well, issue solved....I fabbed up a lower profile box to clear the belts.




While I was at it, I went through the drum switch and give it a total refurb, including a new face plate and handle.


----------

